# Raw Food Poll



## HavaneseSoon

What is the average monthly bill to feed a raw diet?


----------



## rdanielle

Commerical or home made raw? You will pay substantially more for commercial raw than you will home made raw.


----------



## jabojenny

I feed Primal, commercial raw, frozen and freeze dried. I agree that home made would probably be substantially cheaper. If I ever decide to get a second dog I might consider making my own.


----------



## wishbone

After we bought a dog food that was being recalled, mom started making home made food for our dogs.


----------



## erum

Commerical or home made raw? You will pay substantially more for commercial raw than you will home made raw.


----------



## lfung5

I just did some research on Honest Kitchen because I got a sample and my boys loved it. Bella won't eat it but I think I am going to order it for my boys. I used to feed Primal but got upset when they raised the price of a bag by 30 % and also added water to the formula!! I have been searching ever since for a good food to feed. I figure it out by calories and my boys eat 300 calorie in food per day. That would be 1.5 dry cups of the ZEAL formula per day. A ten lb box is about 105.00 and has 40 cups dry food. So I figured it will cost about 1500.00 per year to feed both boys. I am going to buy a box and try it.


----------



## sandypaws

lfung5 said:


> I just did some research on Honest Kitchen because I got a sample and my boys loved it. Bella won't eat it but I think I am going to order it for my boys. I used to feed Primal but got upset when they raised the price of a bag by 30 % and also added water to the formula!! I have been searching ever since for a good food to feed. I figure it out by calories and my boys eat 300 calorie in food per day. That would be 1.5 dry cups of the ZEAL formula per day. A ten lb box is about 105.00 and has 40 cups dry food. So I figured it will cost about 1500.00 per year to feed both boys. I am going to buy a box and try it.


I got a sample of HK Zeal, too, Linda, and Tyler couldn't get enough of it so I invested in the smaller 4lb box which was about $45. I mix up 1/4 c which lasts him for about 4 meals as I use it as a topper to his kibble. I have to mix it up the night before because he can't wait the five minutes it takes to hydrate in the am. He literally dances and jumps while I'm putting it in his dish. in his 16+ years! I've never seen him so excited about his food. It's great, so whatever to costs to keep him eating and happy.


----------



## Sheri

Thanks for the tip, Linda and Mary. I just ordered a trial size on the Zeal for Tucker.


----------



## lfung5

After a lot of research this am, I discovered there is a difference between Honest Kitchen and raw. I called a 2 stores to see if they like primal or HK better. After thinking long and hard about it, I decided to go back to Primal. I just bought 3- 12 lb bags and they were 95.00 with my coupon. Cutters Mill has monthly coupons. My calculation show that 3 bags will be the right amount for my 2 boys per month. Seems both HK and Primal are about the same cost to feed. HK might be slightly higher when figuring it out by calories per day. I will try this for a few months to see if Fred's skin allergies clear up!


----------



## RitaandRiley

Another option could be using HK Preference and fresh raw meat. The combination makes it nutritionally complete.


----------



## lfung5

LOL. I hardly cook for myself so I need something easy. I am still doing my research but am going with Primal for now. I think the price also depends on which protein source.


----------



## sandypaws

The rep told me that they can't call HK a raw diet because it goes through a dehydrating process, thus it's not truly raw. The Zeal is complete in that nothing need be added to it which works for me and it is human grade. My cost won't be much because I have only one dog who doesn't eat much and who is still eating kibble as well.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Linda, that's not cooking!!


----------



## davetgabby

sandypaws said:


> The rep told me that they can't call HK a raw diet because it goes through a dehydrating process, thus it's not truly raw. The Zeal is complete in that nothing need be added to it which works for me and it is human grade. My cost won't be much because I have only one dog who doesn't eat much and who is still eating kibble as well.


Sabine ... "It is true that if food items are dehydrated using temperatrues above 115 degrees F (46 degrees C) they can technically no longer be considered "raw". However, the difference is usually not huge and in my opinion it is more important how well a dog tolerates a particular type of food than whether it's "truly" raw or not. Honest Kitchen for example is not technically raw, but of very high quality."


----------



## lfung5

Greet info Dave. Thanks! My guys did well on Primal but it can be inconvenient. The good thing is they have a freezes dried option for travel etc. Please keep me posted because my mind is still open to HK.


----------



## lfung5

RitaandRiley said:


> Linda, that's not cooking!!


It is for me haha!!


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> Greet info Dave. Thanks! My guys did well on Primal but it can be inconvenient. The good thing is they have a freezes dried option for travel etc. Please keep me posted because my mind is still open to HK.


yeah I should hear soon , I've got a feeling she's going to recommend both interchanged. yeah primal chicken is HPP


----------



## lfung5

HPP?


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> HPP?


http://www.primalpetfoods.com/phpkbv2/question.php?ID=34


----------



## lfung5

Ah, got it. I bought the lamb and beef


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Maccabee's vet said I can start transitioning him off the prescription food. He recommended keeping him on a low protein diet and stressed the importance of the right kind of high quality proteins. This evening I picked up samples of HK Keen (turkey, oats, rye, veggies and fruits) and HK Preference (fruits and veggies). 

for dinner, I mixed his kibble into some rehydrated HK Keen. I gave him his bowl and left the kitchen. A minute or two later, my daughter called to me from the kitchen. She said "Maccabee does not like his new food - he LOVES it!" She held up his empty bowl.

I'd like to vary his diet a bit, alternating between Keen and Preference mixed with eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese and occasionally fish. Eggs and dairy protein are particularly good for dogs with liver issues. Even though Macc's blood work looks good and he is completely asymptomatic, keeping him on a liver-friendly diet won't hurt him and may be beneficial.

I'm not up for home cooking right now, but I can certainly rehydrate the food and add protein to the Preference. Keen is just rehydrated, since it contains turkey.


----------



## sandypaws

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee's vet said I can start transitioning him off the prescription food. He recommended keeping him on a low protein diet and stressed the importance of the right kind of high quality proteins. This evening I picked up samples of HK Keen (turkey, oats, rye, veggies and fruits) and HK Preference (fruits and veggies).
> 
> for dinner, I mixed his kibble into some rehydrated HK Keen. I gave him his bowl and left the kitchen. A minute or two later, my daughter called to me from the kitchen. She said "Maccabee does not like his new food - he LOVES it!" She held up his empty bowl.
> 
> I'd like to vary his diet a bit, alternating between Keen and Preference mixed with eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese and occasionally fish. Eggs and dairy protein are particularly good for dogs with liver issues. Even though Macc's blood work looks good and he is completely asymptomatic, keeping him on a liver-friendly diet won't hurt him and may be beneficial.
> 
> I'm not up for home cooking right now, but I can certainly rehydrate the food and add protein to the Preference. Keen is just rehydrated, since it contains turkey.


Laurie, try HK Zeal if you want to add fish but don't want to cook. Zeal is grain free, contains white fish, is complete and only requires rehydration. Tyler's reaction to HK is the same as Maccabee's. He LOVES it! He just keeps licking his dish. It's the first food he's been absolutely wild about and I love the fact that it's top quality. Good taste runs in the family.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

sandypaws said:


> Laurie, try HK Zeal if you want to add fish but don't want to cook. Zeal is grain free, contains white fish, is complete and only requires rehydration. Tyler's reaction to HK is the same as Maccabee's. He LOVES it! He just keeps licking his dish. It's the first food he's been absolutely wild about and I love the fact that it's top quality. Good taste runs in the family.


Zeal looks good, but not for Maccabee. It contains almost twice as much protein as recommended for a "liver dog."


----------



## krandall

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee's vet said I can start transitioning him off the prescription food. He recommended keeping him on a low protein diet and stressed the importance of the right kind of high quality proteins. This evening I picked up samples of HK Keen (turkey, oats, rye, veggies and fruits) and HK Preference (fruits and veggies).
> 
> for dinner, I mixed his kibble into some rehydrated HK Keen. I gave him his bowl and left the kitchen. A minute or two later, my daughter called to me from the kitchen. She said "Maccabee does not like his new food - he LOVES it!" She held up his empty bowl.
> 
> I'd like to vary his diet a bit, alternating between Keen and Preference mixed with eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese and occasionally fish. Eggs and dairy protein are particularly good for dogs with liver issues. Even though Macc's blood work looks good and he is completely asymptomatic, keeping him on a liver-friendly diet won't hurt him and may be beneficial.
> 
> I'm not up for home cooking right now, but I can certainly rehydrate the food and add protein to the Preference. Keen is just rehydrated, since it contains turkey.


I am using Honest Kitchen for Kodi too. I mix it with organic chicken breast that I get ground, to keep the fat content down. (the regular ground chicken is typically thigh meat, and much higher in fat) I alternate between that and food made with a recipe from Balance It!.

My vet suggested alternating. She said both were good companies for people who wanted more control of what their dogs ate, but didn't want to figure out all the details of making sure they had every nutrient they needed. But she said everyone has their own opinion of EXACTLY what is "best", and her view was that if you alternated between at least a couple of different sources, you were more likely to cover all bases.

I looked into Sojo's too, but then heard that they were sourcing some of their vegetables from China. I don't want to feed ANYTHING from China at this point! So out went the 2 boxes I'd bought from them!  (Like HK, it comes in a form where you mix in your own meat, and another which is a "complete" freeze dried food, that you just reconstitute)

We still feed him kibble (Nature's Variety Instinct) for breakfast, for two reasons. We usually get up and let him out early, then feed him and go back to bed. Kibble is easier to do when you're half asleep.  Also, there are times when I'm at a trial, and want to be able to bring a meal along for him, because it will be late when we get home, or because we are staying in a hotel without refrigeration. Kibble makes things easier, so I want his system to stay used to it.

Kodi has never been a picky eater, and gobbles his kibble without complaint. but he ADORES his HK and Balance It! food!!! I make a big batch every few weeks, and freeze it in single serving portions using a muffin tin. Then I pop them out and keep them in the freezer in plastic bags, so I can just get out one at a time.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

krandall said:


> We still feed him kibble (Nature's Variety Instinct) for breakfast, for two reasons. We usually get up and let him out early, then feed him and go back to bed. Kibble is easier to do when you're half asleep.  Also, there are times when I'm at a trial, and want to be able to bring a meal along for him, because it will be late when we get home, or because we are staying in a hotel without refrigeration. Kibble makes things easier, so I want his system to stay used to it.


Maccabee has never cared for kibble very much. In order to get him to eat it, I have to mix in a tablespoon of warm canned food. When he stayed with the Kings, Pam commented that he was not very interested in his food and only ate well if she added a bit of chicken to it. He wanted what the other dogs were eating, but she didn't give him any, other than the bits of chicken, because he was just 3 months post-op and still on the prescription diet. Don't get me wrong, he DOES eat (he's gained almost 4 pounds since diagnosis), but only if I add the canned food.

He gobbled down the homemade food I prepared for him while I was trying to get him stable enough for surgery, but that vet-nutritionists at UT Vet School did not think that diet met his needs. Last night and this morning, Macc gobbled down the Keen+kibble just like he gobbled down the homemade food (Keen looks similar to the homemade food (green goop) but smells much worse)! His morning poop looked great. The diet looks nutritionally sound and protein (dry matter basis) is 21.8%. I think we've found a winner!


----------



## Suzi

sandypaws said:


> I got a sample of HK Zeal, too, Linda, and Tyler couldn't get enough of it so I invested in the smaller 4lb box which was about $45. I mix up 1/4 c which lasts him for about 4 meals as I use it as a topper to his kibble. I have to mix it up the night before because he can't wait the five minutes it takes to hydrate in the am. He literally dances and jumps while I'm putting it in his dish. in his 16+ years! I've never seen him so excited about his food. It's great, so whatever to costs to keep him eating and happy.


 So how many 1/4 cups does the 4 lb box make? :brick:
I'm going to get raw chicken today to use as a aid to teeth cleaning. I have conflicting commits to what part I should give. People I know and respect give necks but others say their dog swallowed them hole. I don't know what to do.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Are the dogs that swallowed the necks whole big dogs? I feed Emmie turkey or chicken necks once a week and she's never had a problem with them. -Jeanne-


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Linda, Karen, Mary and anyone else who uses HK food:

I put Maccabee's food in the microwave for about 15 seconds this morning. I don't want to cook it, just get it to room temperature or slightly warmer. Do you warm the rehydrated HK or feed it cold?


----------



## sandypaws

HannahBearsMom said:


> Linda, Karen, Mary and anyone else who uses HK food:
> 
> I put Maccabee's food in the microwave for about 15 seconds this morning. I don't want to cook it, just get it to room temperature or slightly warmer. Do you warm the rehydrated HK or feed it cold?


I do as you do, Laurie. I usually rehydrate 1/4 c with 1/3 c of water and store it in the fridge. When I feed it to him, I pop 1/4 of the mixture in the micro for about 10 seconds along with a bit of sweet potato and top 1/4 c of kibble with it, twice a day. Warming it makes me feel better, although he can hardly contain himself waiting for it.


----------



## sandypaws

Suzi said:


> So how many 1/4 cups does the 4 lb box make? :brick:
> I'm going to get raw chicken today to use as a aid to teeth cleaning. I have conflicting commits to what part I should give. People I know and respect give necks but others say their dog swallowed them hole. I don't know what to do.


According to the chart on the box, Suzi, 1/4-1/2 c lasts 64 days. The amount you feed depends on the weight of the dog and the activity level. I don't feed HK exclusively, but use it as a mix-in with Tyler's kibble.


----------



## chataboutthat

tippi has never eaten anything but kibble. right now, she's eating merrick and she likes it pretty well. but today, i was at my pet food store, and the girl that i work with there was telling me about primal and the advantages and she gave me two samples to try, one is lamb and one is duck. each sample contains 3 rectangles, and she thinks that tippi will probably eat 1.5 in the morning and 1.5 at night. she told me that because it can't sit out like kibble can, the days of free feeding will be over. 

so here's my question. how long can it last defrosted in the refrigerator? she told me NOT to microwave it, so do i just give her the cold block? i can't believe she's going to think this is a good thing.

she also gave me a block of dehydrated something-or-other. is that just a treat? do i just break of pieces of it and see how she likes it?


----------



## Pucks104

Rehydrate the dehydrated piece with water. Leo like the defrosted pieces cold from the fridge. Leo loves Primal frozen and rehydrated food. I have been feeding Ziwipeak in the morning and Primal in the evening. May try other raw commercial diets as Leo seems to do well on them.


----------



## davetgabby

good food, giant leap from kibble, don't let the price , discourage you, she deserves it lol. here's their site, it depends which one you are feeding. http://www.primalpetfoods.com/


----------



## Deacon Blues

*$38 per month, Darwin's delivered to my home*



HavaneseSoon said:


> What is the average monthly bill to feed a raw diet?


It costs me $38 per month to have Darwin's raw diet delivered to my home, to feed one 7 lb. puppy. There's a cost calculator here.


----------



## lfung5

Fred is eating Primal now. Scuds will eat Primal once his current food runs out in a couple months. Bella won't eat it so she is getting Fromm and Ziwipeak. 

It will last 3-5 days in fridge. I will let it sit in my frig. for just 3 days. I serve it defrosted but still cold. 

primal also has dehydrated treats and food. The food you add water to.

Fred is 15 lbs and is ideal body weight and very lean. He gets 5-6 nuggets a day depending on the formula and how active he was that day. Looks at the calories on the bag. Beef has way more calories than the lamb. Back in the good old days their nuggets had 75 calories per nugget…..don't get me started on that Anyway for Fred's weight, he gets about 300-325 calories in food alone. He gets lots of exercise a day to burn those calories


----------



## RitaandRiley

Deacon,
I feed Riley Darwin's also and I have found he needs more of it than recommended on their feeding calculator in order to maintain his weight. He weighs just under 11 and 1/2 pounds and I give him 2/3 of a package daily, split into 2 meals. I often give extras if we have plain meat or fish here and vegetables or sweet potato. I am also generous with training treats although those are tiny. He was just weighed at the vet last week and he actually lost a few ounces since last year. The vet says his weight is perfect and he is definitely on the lean side.


----------



## Deacon Blues

RitaandRiley said:


> Deacon,
> I feed Riley Darwin's also and I have found he needs more of it than recommended on their feeding calculator in order to maintain his weight. He weighs just under 11 and 1/2 pounds and I give him 2/3 of a package daily, split into 2 meals. I often give extras if we have plain meat or fish here and vegetables or sweet potato. I am also generous with training treats although those are tiny. He was just weighed at the vet last week and he actually lost a few ounces since last year. The vet says his weight is perfect and he is definitely on the lean side.


Hi Rita, thanks for your note. I'm finding just the opposite; I need to dial back from the recommended amount - but in my case I'm pretty sure it has to do with all the training treats being used right now. I'll continue to watch closely.


----------



## Pucks104

Question - what type of chest freezer do you have? I think in order to do raw feeding in a cost effective manner I think I need a deep (chest) freezer. Any suggestions? I currently only have the freezer space at the top of my refrigerator.


----------



## davetgabby

Pucks104 said:


> Question - what type of chest freezer do you have? I think in order to do raw feeding in a cost effective manner I think I need a deep (chest) freezer. Any suggestions? I currently only have the freezer space at the top of my refrigerator.


don't forget there's freeze dried and dehydrated. ,no freezer needed.


----------



## Pucks104

Is there a difference nutrionally in frozen and dehydrated?


----------



## davetgabby

here's the scoop best is frozen raw followed by freeze dried raw, followed by dehydrated

__
https://35640750920%2Fraw-dog-food-versus-cooked-high-pressure-processing%23.UsS4Vo2A3IU


----------



## lfung5

Hmmm. now I'm wondering if I should switch to stella's and chewys…….they use the HPP


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> Hmmm. now I'm wondering if I should switch to stella's and chewys&#8230;&#8230;.they use the HPP


Linda so does primal chicken. http://www.primalpetfoods.com/phpkbv2/question.php?ID=29


----------



## BFrancs

For the first two years we had Hunter and Roxxy I fed them raw meal (similar to Darwin's raw diet) I was actually about to switch over to Darwins but the hubby wasn't a fan of the raw, so I had to stop. Now, I mostly feed them kibble mixed with dehydrated. I have always regretted it but I still sneak in a little here and there when he isn't looking. Canela REALLY loves it.

So I want to thank everyone on this thread and on "Primal or Ziwipeak" thread http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=41010 for posting. The articles and videos were very helpful. Esp since I'm trying to get all my information together to "present" to him and hopefully he will buy off on it - I'll be better prepared this time.

DH already thinks I'm a weirdo for giving them Omega 3-6-9 with their meals. Wish me luck!


----------



## lfung5

Good luck!!! 

Dave,
Hopefully primal will eventually use HPP on all their proteins.


----------



## SJ1998

Pucks104 said:


> Question - what type of chest freezer do you have? I think in order to do raw feeding in a cost effective manner I think I need a deep (chest) freezer. Any suggestions? I currently only have the freezer space at the top of my refrigerator.


I feed raw probably 90% (some ziwipeak and freeze dried mixed in) and I dont have an extra freezer. I do have to shop regularly though.


----------



## SJ1998

BFrancs said:


> For the first two years we had Hunter and Roxxy I fed them raw meal (similar to Darwin's raw diet) I was actually about to switch over to Darwins but the hubby wasn't a fan of the raw, so I had to stop. Now, I mostly feed them kibble mixed with dehydrated. I have always regretted it but I still sneak in a little here and there when he isn't looking. Canela REALLY loves it.
> 
> So I want to thank everyone on this thread and on "Primal or Ziwipeak" thread http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=41010 for posting. The articles and videos were very helpful. Esp since I'm trying to get all my information together to "present" to him and hopefully he will buy off on it - I'll be better prepared this time.
> 
> DH already thinks I'm a weirdo for giving them Omega 3-6-9 with their meals. Wish me luck!


Is it the cost or the convenience that is making him hesitant? The dogs are healthier and therefore lower cost in the long run.


----------



## Deacon Blues

*Freezer*



Pucks104 said:


> Question - what type of chest freezer do you have? I think in order to do raw feeding in a cost effective manner I think I need a deep (chest) freezer. Any suggestions? I currently only have the freezer space at the top of my refrigerator.


I also only have the freezer above the fridge. It's pretty tight right now so I'm considering this small freezer.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

I finally did the calculations and figured out how much of various proteins I could add to HK Preference for Maccabee (the vet recommended keeping him on a low protein diet -- approx 20%). I prepared the HK Preference and added some ricotta cheese. He sniffed it and walked away. He eventually ate most of the serving, but he was not crazy about it. Later I gave him a piece of a chicken wing, but he didn't eat much of it. This morning, I gave him the rest of the HK Preference & cheese I prepared last night and he sniffed it and then walked away. He came back a few minutes later and ate, very slowly. The entire time he was eating, I felt like he was making nasty faces at me ("Mom, why are you making me eat this?"

This evening I mixed up and fed him his HK Keen, and he quickly gobbled it down. I guess my boy likes his "Turkey & Swamp Sludge" and doesn't want the other stuff.


----------



## BFrancs

SJ1998 said:


> Is it the cost or the convenience that is making him hesitant?


Money is factor but I THINK for him its more of the convenience. Its easier and quicker to feed kibble. Depending on our work schedule, some days he feeds them but most days I feed them.


----------



## lfung5

I have to admit, it is expensive!! If you compare what the cost of kibble is…..Anyway, I have to feed it because Fred's skin is all cleared up. Unless summer comes and I find out its an environmental allergy he will stay on the raw. 

I bought a mini freezer years ago to hold all the raw food. I needed it with 2 of my guys on raw, I needed to have a lot of it on hand. 

I think Stella's and Chewy's is a tiny bit cheaper than primal. Their food looks great. I might try it to see if they like it once I run out of the Primal. Just to mix it up a bit


----------



## Den&Barb

Is HPP the answer? Perhaps not. Read this. What do you think?
http://stevesrealfood.com/high-preassure-paseurization/


----------



## RitaandRiley

There's definitely pros and cons to the HPP. Consumer Reports latest issue did a big report on the contaminants in chicken sold for human consumption. It's much more than salmonella. Many are multi-drug resistant. Apparently it's allowed to be sold that way because it's intended to be cooked before eating. Right now I'm feeding Darwin's, rotating with canned. I'm having second thoughts, for sure. I believe they do batch testing but I'm gonna have to check with them to see what exactly they are testing for.


----------



## lfung5

I called primal and they only HPP their poultry because they think it's more necessary. They don't do their meats because there is so much controversy over HPP and a lot of raw feeders don't want HPP. So they want to please both customers. After talking to them I feel very comfortable serving their beef and lamb to my guys. They also batch test everything.

HPP is more for our safely. Dogs can handle the bacteria. If you think about it, it's all USDA meats. Thats what we use at home preparing our meals. You just have to use caution with any raw meat.


----------



## BFrancs

Okay, so DH is leaving today for 3-week work-trip. I’m thinking about giving them Primal or Darwin, should I? I mean is it even worth it since it will only be for a short period of time. I plan to only give it as a topper with their kibble.


----------



## Lalla

When it comes to the cost of things people tend to forget the time element - if you do all the preparation yourself then there is a value to your time which has to be part of the factoring-in when working out costs. It's difficult to assess, of course, but it IS important.

I've decided to go as raw as possible with my dogs, and have switched to a commercially-prepared raw because a) I think I've found a really good source (an ethically sound company called - I love the name! - "Wolf Tucker" here in the UK - any of you out there who live in the UK, highly recommended!) and b) because I know I can't do as good a job in the time I've got of ensuring a properly balanced diet for my dogs. For now I'm mixing in the raw with Ziwipeak (air-dried 'raw'), and have never seen my dogs so excited about meal times. I may carry on with this mix if it seems to work so well. They get that in the evening and a raw chicken wing (or some other bone) for breakfast. Everything is better - poo is firmer and drier, their coats are wonderful, they seem to be thriving and I'm SO happy to see them eating so cheerfully! I must say, based on personal experience, the last person I go to for nutritional advice is any vet….too many vested interests, too much bias, not enough education in this field, too many preconceptions. Apologies to those holistic vets who actually DO take the trouble to research this immensely important field, but they are not the majority in my limited experience.


----------



## RitaandRiley

Sure, Betty, I would definitely pick up a bag of Primal and try it. Darwin's is mail order so maybe not too easy under the circumstances.


----------



## davetgabby

Den&Barb said:


> Is HPP the answer? Perhaps not. Read this. What do you think?
> http://stevesrealfood.com/high-preassure-paseurization/


"HPP adds a layer of safety for households where bacteria could be an issue for a family member with a weakened immune system, or for a dog where this is also a concern. Normal, healthy dogs can deal with possibly present bacteria without problems" Sabine..


----------



## lfung5

BFrancs said:


> Okay, so DH is leaving today for 3-week work-trip. I'm thinking about giving them Primal or Darwin, should I? I mean is it even worth it since it will only be for a short period of time. I plan to only give it as a topper with their kibble.


I'm not sure. I do know that you shouldn't give it with their kibble. Primal tells you how to transition it on their website. If it's only for 3 weeks, I'm not sure that it's worth it&#8230;..


----------



## Carli

So is it ok to mix raw with kibble in the transition period ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla

Carli said:


> So is it ok to mix raw with kibble in the transition period ?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't personally see any reason why not; in my case, when I mixed kibble first with Ziwipeak they'd just pick out the Ziwipeak and leave all the kibble. When I went on to mix Ziwipeak with Wolf Tucker (commercial raw) they'd leave most of the Ziwipeak. I never had any problem with the transition in either case.


----------

